# Секвестрированная грыжа  L4-L5 1см



## Koknik (18 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте!

Меня зовут Николай. 52 года, рост 180, вес 80
Волгоградская обл. г. Волжский

В декабре 2012 прострел позвоночника. Ходить не мог вообще, только левую ногу чуть с кровати боль такая, что невозможно. На мрт протрузия L4-L5 и грыжа L5-S1.  1.5 месяца на больничном 
В марте 2014 появились незначительные боли. 
В течении последнего месяца онемение большого пальца и постоянная ноющая боль в левой ноге. 
на мрт от 04.04.2014:
-секвестированная задняя левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L4-L5, выступающая в просвет позвоночного капала на 1,0 см, основанием 2,7 см, высотой 1,3 см, па фоне циркулярной протрузии до 0,4 см, с компрессией левого нервного корешка; эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5 2,1 см; межпозвонковых отверстий - 0,2 см с двух сторон
- задняя медианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 с левосторонней латерализацией, выступающая в просвет позвоночного капала па 0,6 см, основанием 2,1 см, высотой 1,1 см, с компрессией левого нервного корешка; эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного капала на уровне L5-S1 1,7 см, межпозвонковых отверстий - 0,3 см с двух сторон.
За месяц сделано: электрофорез с карипаином -10, иглоукалывание -5, ВТЭС (электростимуляция) 4 сеанса, сейчас ультразвук с гидрокартизоном.
Нейрохирург рекомендовал консервативное лечение.


----------



## Василий Чайка (18 Апр 2014)

Николай, что Вы хотите узнать? Поскольку Вы не задали ни одного вопроса.


----------



## Koknik (19 Апр 2014)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Николай, что Вы хотите узнать? Поскольку Вы не задали ни одного вопроса.


Хотел бы знать, может нужна срочная операция, как в некоторых случаях,  или может посоветуют метод лечения, а то я экспериментирую все по кругу. Один доктор сказал, если что поможет это удача.


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Апр 2014)

Срочная операция нужна когда грыжа сдавливает спинной мозг, а поскольку на уровне где у Вас грыжи с/м уже нет - то показано сначала консервативное лечение.
Что-бы выбрать подходящий Вам метод - опишите какие жалобы имеете на сегодняшний день


----------



## Koknik (19 Апр 2014)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Срочная операция нужна когда грыжа сдавливает спинной мозг, а поскольку на уровне где у Вас грыжи с/м уже нет - то показано сначала консервативное лечение.
> Что-бы выбрать подходящий Вам метод - опишите какие жалобы имеете на сегодняшний день


жалобы:
В течении последнего месяца онемение большого пальца и постоянная ноющая боль в голеностопе левой ноги,
становясь на пятку нога все равно ставится на всю ступню (хромаю), лежать могу только в одной позе на правом боку и то не без боли, сидеть долго не могу, хотя за рулем приходится ездить, но не много мин. 20 (ногу держу левой рукой) После ходьбы и небольших нагрузок, устаю быстро. 
Пробовал *Упражнения для поясничного отдела позвоночника*, но пока очень болезненно,
* Сведенный курок на боку и Сведенный курок на спине -нормально.*


----------



## dr.dreval (22 Апр 2014)

Добрый вечер!
На представленных снимках убедительных данных за выполнение оперативного вмешательства нет. Вы все имеющиеся у Вас снимки выложили?


----------



## Koknik (26 Апр 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Добрый вечер!
> На представленных снимках убедительных данных за выполнение оперативного вмешательства нет. Вы все имеющиеся у Вас снимки выложили?


Да это все снимки, в настоящее время лечение: ультразвук с мазью гидрокортизон и иглоукалывание. Острый период 4,5 недели. Вроде сейчас уже полегче. Стараюсь больше ходить, лежать и сидеть всё равно больно.


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Апр 2014)

Koknik написал(а):


> Хотел бы знать, может нужна срочная операция


Не нужна. При стойком болевом синдроме и неэффективности консервативного лечения- возможна постановка вопроса об оперативном вмешательстве.


----------

